# High! From an Old Hippie



## potpimp (Aug 17, 2007)

High everyone! I'm just an old hippie that wandered into the forum. I live in Georgia, have a _*LOT*_ of smoking experience but very little growing experience and even less success. I grew a couple of plants from schwag seeds this year; they got to about 15" tall and started turning a little yellow. Somebody told me they needed nitrogen so I gave them some 5-1-1 "worm poop". Two days later I went back to check on them and they were brown! Toasted! Oh well... such has been my luck with plants. Hopefully I'll be able, with the help of this forum, to grow my own. I have no intention of going commercial (boy that's a laugh!); I'll be tickled pink if I can just have a few plants to come up and get to harvest. I think it's as much for the fun and challenge of it as it is getting some good smoke out of it. "Back in the day" we'd just germinate in wet paper towels and stick em in the ground when they popped their roots. We didn't really know much about how to grow; all the new info is quite overwhelming to me - but I'm trying my best to learn. Peas and love.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 17, 2007)

welcome to the forum from an old non-hippie. Sorry to hear about your luck. Lets see if we can change that. I would recommend widow makers journal, don't know how long it is now. I know it helped me. Hes gone hydro now if I remember right. His pictures are very helpful. I think he won the contest that month. If you really want to have some fun, not going commercial, check out "Barrel Of Green", posted in this forum by Major Toke. Its designed to grow all the weed one would need. With the 400watt he is using now, it would be good for more than one. FAQ, upper left hand corner of this page is an excellent reference, Mogie likes pictures and she has included many of them. 
Share your plan, include pictures when you can, we like pictures. You will find everything from a couple of plants too.....? VV


----------



## cali-high (Aug 17, 2007)

WeLcOmE 

i listen to bob marly 


you will get alot of info from this site welcome!


----------

